# Notion Hand writing



## pinki (Jul 5, 2020)

Notion for ios has had hand writing successfully working for several years now. The ios app is interchangeable with the desk-top version, which is handy. There is a big update incoming this year for Notion.


----------



## ptram (Aug 1, 2020)

Handwriting recognition on my dated iPad mini 4 is surprisingly good. And I don't use a pencil, but just my fingers.

Paolo


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 1, 2020)

pinki said:


> Notion for ios has had hand writing successfully working for several years now. The ios app is interchangeable with the desk-top version, which is handy. There is a big update incoming this year for Notion.


They keep saying that but I’ll believe it when I see it...

not a hater- used Notion since 2005. Not a typo.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 11, 2020)

I too used Notion for a long while. The iPad app to me was great, but it was just missing something - I just don't know quite what it was, but it didn't quite click with me.

However, I am very keen to see what they come up with, after they virtually abandonned the IOS app for so long. I wonder if it were the reception that Staffpad received that spurred them into action.

However, I have invested £ 500 in libraries for Staffpad, so it will have to be very special to tempt me back.

There is just something elegant about how Staffpad works that appeals to me. But I really hope that Presonus do something great with the IOS app, and I cant wait to see it.....


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 11, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I too used Notion for a long while. The iPad app to me was great, but it was just missing something - I just don't know quite what it was, but it didn't quite click with me.
> 
> However, I am very keen to see what they come up with, after they virtually abandonned the IOS app for so long. I wonder if it were the reception that Staffpad received that spurred them into action.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm jaded and burnt out from all these hyped promises about this or that.. I like that DWH just dropped the IOS StaffPad version with little fanfare and let it generate buzz through the merits of its operation. Kinda like Alex Wallbank (who Hearn worked with on the original Cinematic Strings). PreSonus dropping info about new Notion update but not providing any info is, for me,, the boy who cried wolf. I will believe it when I see it. And like i said, I have a long history with Notion. I championed early on, I beta tested the desktop ver 3, so I don't have an antipathy for the program, but I don't love how Presonus has handled it compared to Jack Jarrett who created it.


----------

